# Bitcoin: Goldberg zieht Vergleich zur Dotcom-Blase



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bitcoin: Goldberg zieht Vergleich zur Dotcom-Blase*

						Der Finanzmarktanalyst Joachim Goldberg hat sich zur aktuellen Situation rund um die größte Krypto-Währung Bitcoin geäußert und zieht erste Parallelen zur Dotcom-Blase der Jahrtausendwende. Bitcoin würde immer häufiger als "Spekulationsobjekt" gesehen, wobei es gefährlich sei, dass zunehmend weniger Anleger rational mit der Krypto-Währung umgingen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bitcoin: Goldberg zieht Vergleich zur Dotcom-Blase*


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. Januar 2018)

Die ganzen Finanzheinis reden doch den ganzen Tag nur schlecht über alle möglichen Kryptowährungen weil sie diese nicht kontrollieren, überwachen und manipulieren können.

Deswegen heulen die den ganzen Tag und versuchen den Leuten ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden.

Gekonnt ignorieren und fertig. Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen!


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Die ganzen Finanzheinis reden doch den ganzen Tag nur schlecht über alle möglichen Kryptowährungen weil sie diese nicht kontrollieren, überwachen und manipulieren können.
> 
> Deswegen heulen die den ganzen Tag und versuchen den Leuten ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden.
> 
> Gekonnt ignorieren und fertig. Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen!



Wieso, der Bitcoin wird doch schon manipuliert.
Spekulanten und andere Institutionen haben längst die Kontrolle darüber.
Die spielen jetzt noch ein bisschen rum, und dann wird das Geld eingesammelt.


----------



## plgElwood (4. Januar 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, die EZB erfindet jeden tag 2.000 Millionen Euro und kauft davon Staatsanleihen und Aktien. Das ist Geld ohne Schuldengegenwert und daher eine riesige Blase. Hat der DAX heute schon 20.000 Punkte erreicht ?
In Städten weltweit explodieren die Immobilienpreise, aber die Anzahl der Menschen die noch damit handeln (oder darin wohnen können) nimmt Rapide ab, eine rieisge, Kreditfinanzierte Blase.

Unternehmen kehren den Sinn und Unsinn von Börsen um, statt sich am Markt mit Geld auszustatten leeren sie ihre Konten...und kaufen sich selber Aktien zurück...das heißt sie Verbrennen Geld, weil sie nicht besser wissen wohin damit. (Steigende Löhne oder Mehr Mitarbeiter ...ne)

Kryptowährung ist so nützlich und so unnütz wie ein Haufen Gold in irgendeinem Safe. Man kanns nicht fressen, aber es is selten, und neues Erfinden kann auch keiner. Wenn morgen einer sagt "Ich scheiss auf Gold" dann hat das zeugs höchstens Seltenheitswert.


----------



## Govego (4. Januar 2018)

die ersten zwei abschnitte im text beschreiben eine blase ziemlich gut und im dritten absatz im ersten satz wird es zur ungewissheit, ob es eine blase ist oder nicht.

der bitcoin ist eine blase! er ist nämlich im vergleich zu anderen kryptowährungen (momentan gibt es über 1000 verschiedene), die genau das selbe können wie der bitcoin, viel zu teuer.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Januar 2018)

Govego schrieb:


> die ersten zwei abschnitte im text beschreiben eine blase ziemlich gut und im dritten absatz im ersten satz wird es zur ungewissheit, ob es eine blase ist oder nicht.



Ob es eine Blase ist oder nicht, dass stellt sich immer erst hinterher raus. Solange die Leute nicht massenhaft das Vertrauen verlieren bleibt der Preis stabil. Die Frage ist, wie lange das so bleibt, bei Gold funktioniert es schon Jahrtausende, auch wenn es etliche Einbrüche gab (der letzte große in den 80ern. Das wahrscheinlichste Szenario ist, dass die Leute im großen Stil auf andere Kryptowähungen umsatteln und Bitcoin so implodiert.


----------



## sterreich (4. Januar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ob es eine Blase ist oder nicht, dass stellt sich immer erst hinterher raus. Solange die Leute nicht massenhaft das Vertrauen verlieren bleibt der Preis stabil. Die Frage ist, wie lange das so bleibt, bei Gold funktioniert es schon Jahrtausende, auch wenn es etliche Einbrüche gab (der letzte große in den 80ern. Das wahrscheinlichste Szenario ist, dass die Leute im großen Stil auf andere Kryptowähungen umsatteln und Bitcoin so implodiert.



Gold ist halt im Gegensatz zu BTC ein reeller Gegenstand/Wert und hat auch abseits von Geldgeschäften und Preisspekulation einen Nutzen.


----------



## amdahl (4. Januar 2018)

Aber keinen Nutzen der den hohen Preis rechtfertigt. Und auch die Kosten um es zu fördern stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Dieser kommt vor Allem dadurch zu Stande dass damit gehandelt und spekuliert wird. Gleiches gilt beispielsweise für Diamanten.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Aber keinen Nutzen der den hohen Preis rechtfertigt. Und auch die Kosten um es zu fördern stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Dieser kommt vor Allem dadurch zu Stande dass damit gehandelt und spekuliert wird. Gleiches gilt beispielsweise für Diamanten.



Gold ist neben seiner Eigenschaft als Wertanlage, aber eben noch der Hauptbestandteil der Schmuckherstellung --> genau wie Diamanten.


----------



## amdahl (4. Januar 2018)

Such mal in einer ruhigen Minute danach wie der Preis von Diamanten in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer wieder gesteuert wurde. Du wirst mit den Ohren schlackern 
Über den "Nutzen" von Schmuck der ja per Definition nicht nützlich ist kann man auch herrlich diskutieren.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2018)

Darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren, Schmuck inkl Gold und Diamanten gehören zum Menschen.
Das man dass im Einzelnen anders sehen kann ist logisch, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache.
Altes Ägypten --> Gold, Rom --> Gold, Maja und Inkas --> Gold. Seit Menschengedenken spielt Gold ein Rolle und das bleibt auch so........
Davon ab braucht man das Zeug auch für unser Hobby.

Zum Spekulieren:
Google mal Tulpenmanie.


----------



## amdahl (4. Januar 2018)

Ok, ich korrigiere mich: man kann darüber diskutieren sofern der Gegenüber es nicht mit einem Totschlagargument abschmettert


----------



## Govego (4. Januar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ob es eine Blase ist oder nicht, dass stellt sich immer erst hinterher raus. Solange die Leute nicht massenhaft das Vertrauen verlieren bleibt der Preis stabil. Das wahrscheinlichste Szenario ist, dass die Leute im großen Stil auf andere Kryptowähungen umsatteln und Bitcoin so implodiert.



eine blase existiert dann, wenn der reelle wert eines gegenstandes sehr viel geringer ist als der gehandelte. stell dir vor, du kaufst dir einen gegenstand für 1 euro und du findest einen markt, auf dem dieser gegenstands gehandelt wird aber zu erheblich höheren preisen. das selbe haben wir mit dem bitcoin. jede andere kryptowährung ist billiger als der bitcoin. also kann man am durchschnittspreis der günstigeren kryptowährungen sehen, wie der normale bzw relle preis sein sollte und der liegt vielleicht bei 10 euro oder von mir aus auch bei 100 €. der reelle wert des bitcoin liegt also bei 10 - 100€, gehandelt wird er aber mit 10.000€ pro bitcoin und dies ist die definition einer blase. das kommt daher, dass der bitcoin nur noch ein spekulationsobjekt ist, wie es im artikel beschrieben steht.

und jetzt kommen wir zu deinem letzten satz. denn genau das sorgt nämlich dafür, dass die bitcoinblase platzt.


----------



## okam2 (4. Januar 2018)

hier sind echt ne Menge "Experten" unterwegs!!
Fakt ist eines, EGAL was gehandelt wird, es ist nur soviel Wert wie ein anderer bereit ist zu zahlen.
Egal ob Gold für Schmuck verwendet wird oder nur als Barren im Schrank liegt, ich kann es nicht essen

Die Diskussion ob Bitcoin eine Blase ist oder nicht ist irrelevant und wird nur von denen harsch 
geführt, die das Thema Krypto nicht verstehen (wollen oder können), selber keine Coins haben und
im Falle der Banken und deren Schergen (Stanley&Poor, Goldman Sachs und Co) eine haiden Angst davor
haben, weil es ihren schönen FIAT Markt torpediert. 

So, weiter machen... mit der lustigen Diskussion und der Tulpomanie...


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Januar 2018)

plgElwood schrieb:


> Kryptowährung ist so nützlich und so unnütz wie ein Haufen Gold in irgendeinem Safe. Man kanns nicht fressen, aber es is selten, und neues Erfinden kann auch keiner. Wenn morgen einer sagt "Ich scheiss auf Gold" dann hat das zeugs höchstens Seltenheitswert.



Genau so ist es. Euro, Yen, Dollar, Bitcoin oder Ether sind an sich wertlos. Der Wert dieser Währungen basiert eigentlich nur auf unserem Vertrauen in Institutionen wie z.B. die EZB, die Fed oder auch auf einem Hype. Beim Bitcoin vertrauen wir z.B. darauf, dass der Wert immer weiter steigt in dem er z.B. in den USA als offizielles Zahlungsmittel zugelassen wird. Beim Euro vertrauen wir auf die Integrität der Eurozone. Sollte ein Land aus dem Euro aussteigen, hätte das eine Abwertung zur Folge, da das Vertrauen in den Euro geschwächt wäre. 

Anders verhält es sich da etwa bei Gold oder Silber oder anderen Waren mit realem nutzen. Gold eignet sich gut als Mittel zum Tausch, genau wie Silber oder Bronze. Deshalb gab es ja auch recht früh Geldsysteme die auf diesen Metallen basierten. Man kauft z.B. ein Kilo Fleisch beim Bauern und gibt ihm dafür ein Stück Silber. Der Bauer kauft sich davon wiederum ein Stück Holz beim Sägewerk, usw. 
Daher werden Edelmetalle wie Gold oder Silber auch in Zukunft eine große Bedeutung als Tausch- bzw. Zahlungsmittel haben.


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2018)

Das größte Problem der Kryptowährungen ist nach meiner Meinung, dass (mittlerweile) in Größenordnungen Ressourcen "verbraucht" werden, deren Umfang sich in keinem Verhältnis zum entstehenden Mehrwert befindet (falls überhaupt einer erwirtschaftet wird). Dazu zähle ich zum einen den Aufwand zur Fertigung der Hardware, die zur Berechnung eingesetzt wird sowie den nicht unerheblichen "Verbrauch" von Energie zur Berechnung (s. z.B. Bitcoin: Staatliche Alternativen, Trittbrettfahrer und der Stromverbrauch | Telepolis, Bitcoin: Stromverbrauch bedroht globale Energiewende - SPIEGEL ONLINE).


----------



## DrOwnz (5. Januar 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der Kryptowährungen ist nach meiner Meinung, dass (mittlerweile) in Größenordnungen Ressourcen "verbraucht" werden, deren Umfang sich in keinem Verhältnis zum entstehenden Mehrwert befindet (falls überhaupt einer erwirtschaftet wird). Dazu zähle ich zum einen den Aufwand zur Fertigung der Hardware, die zur Berechnung eingesetzt wird sowie den nicht unerheblichen "Verbrauch" von Energie zur Berechnung (s. z.B. Bitcoin: Staatliche Alternativen, Trittbrettfahrer und der Stromverbrauch | Telepolis, Bitcoin: Stromverbrauch bedroht globale Energiewende - SPIEGEL ONLINE).



dazu kommen noch die großen transaktionskosten,, die hohe dauer von Zahlungstransaktionen und dann ja, auch der Stromverbrauch zum herstellen des proof of work.


----------



## Paunaro (5. Januar 2018)

Dieser Schwachsinn ist noch viel schlimmer, weil bei der Dotcom-Blase wenigstens nicht sinnlos Unmengen Energie in Wärme verwandelt wurde.

Rauschgold | Telepolis


> Gleichzeitig sorgt die Regel 3 dafür, dass sich der Bitcoin-Hype mehr und mehr in einen ökologischen Alptraum verwandelt, weil die immer schwierigere Erzeugung neuer Bitcoins immer mehr Energie frisst. Die Regel 4 sorgt dafür, dass Bitcoins das zugkräftigste Spekulationsobjekt seit der Finanzkrise 2008 sind.





> Ohne viel Übertreibung könnte man also vermuten, dass es sich bei der ganzen Bitcoin-Angelegenheit um ein bitterböses Experiment zur Bloßstellung der neoklassischen ökonomischen Theorie unter den Bedingungen der digitalen Gesellschaft handelt: Ein Markt für künstliches Gold (inkl. künstlicher Verknappung) wird geschaffen und in seinen blühenden Absurditäten vorgeführt.


--


mattinator schrieb:


> deren Umfang sich in keinem Verhältnis zum entstehenden Mehrwert befindet (falls überhaupt einer erwirtschaftet wird).


Nein, wie soll da bitte Mehrwert erzeugt werden? Mehrwert kann nur aus menschlicher Arbeit(-skraft) entstehen. Kryptowährungen sind einfach nur ein Spielcasino.


----------



## g-13mrnice (5. Januar 2018)

Paunaro schrieb:


> Dieser Schwachsinn ist noch viel schlimmer, weil bei der Dotcom-Blase wenigstens nicht sinnlos Unmengen Energie in Wärme verwandelt wurde.
> 
> Rauschgold | Telepolis
> 
> ...




Ein "Hoch" auf Analysten die folgendes denken:  Bitcoin=ganzer Cryptomarkt=alles Energieverschwendung... 

Ja=Bitcoin ist neben seinem eigentlichen Zweck ein Spekulationsobjekt 
Ja=Bitcoin ist aufgrund seiner "schürfenden" Grundlage ein Energiekiller 
Ja= Bitcoin ist total veraltet und mitlerweile völlig zu unrecht das "Maß" aller Dinge

Nein= Kryptowährungen sind einfach nur ein Spielcasino. 

Mehrwert kann nur aus menschlicher Arbeit(-skraft) entstehen

- kuck Dir Projekt IOTA an, genau das erfüllt dieses Projekt. 

und ferner: 

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

hier findest du nahezu alle gelisteten Währungen, und von dort kommt man auch auf die Projektseiten. Sicherlich ist da viel komischer Stuff zwischen aber auch viele Perlen mit wirklich interressanten Ideen. Von der technischen Grund-Idee darunter ganz zu schweigen. 

Vor 10 Jahren wurde die Idee belächelt, vor 5 Jahren ignoriert, vor einem Jahr bewundert und heute? Besprechen bereits Staaten die Einführungen eigener Cryptos um sich dem Joch und der Drangsalierung angeblicher "Leitwährungen" zu entledigen.
 Revolutionen werden am meisten von Alteingesessenen Profitanten gefürchtet, vor allem wenn es sich um Projekte handelt, die der Allgemeinheit dienen. 

Ich hoffe hier etwas großartiges Miterleben zu dürfen, wenn die "Werte" einiger Münzen crashen, so what... die Idee dahinter ist nicht aufzuhalten. 

Der Dow Jones hat heute 25000! Punkte geknackt, das ist ein + von 11% in 3 Monaten.  Komisch das über diese Blase so gut wie nicht berichtet wird, ein dortiger Crash wird um Welten fataler ausfallen.  Natürlich ist ein Hauptgrund für die Anstiege beider Märkte die pure Gier auf noch mehr Reichtum und reine Spekulation. 

Aber, meiner Meinung nach, einen maßgeblichen Unterschied gibt ers zwischen beiden Finanzmärkten: 

Der Kurs von IOTA steigt weil sich mit Bosch ein Unternehmen in die Forschung der gebührenfreien Kapitaltransaktionen zwischen Maschinen einklingt.
Der Kurs von ETHER steigt  weil mit dem Kinderhilfswerk UNICEF eine humane Institution mehr Vertrauen in diesem System sieht. 
(Zitat: In diesem Kontext ist UNICEF auf Ethereum gestoßen, genauer gesagt auf die Smart Contracts vom Ethereum, um das öffentliche Vertrauen auszubauen. Entsprechend sollen die Smart Contracts dafür sorgen die Transparenz zu steigern und folglich die Korruption und Misswirtschaft zu reduzieren.)

Der Kurs von SIEMENS steigt, weil sie trotz glänzender Zahlen planen 8000 Leute vor die Tür zu setzen. 
Der Kurs von VW steigt unabdingbar trotz ungeheurlichem Beschiss an Mensch und Umwelt. 
Die Kurse der Tech-Unternehmen steigen ungeheuerlich weil ohne Scham Steuern verschoben werden. 

Vielleicht mal in sich gehen und die Gedanken etwas weiter kreisen lassen und sich vor allem selber mehr informieren. Ich persönlich sehe viele Dinge in unserem heutigen System und unseren Gesellschaften als wesentlich kritisierbarer an als Cryptowährungen.


----------



## Traace (5. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Einer Quelle die nicht in der Lage ist bei einem solchen Diagramm die y-Achse logarithmisch aufzutragen würde ich generell kritisch gegenüber stehen


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2018)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal in sich gehen und die Gedanken etwas weiter kreisen lassen und sich vor allem selber mehr informieren. Ich persönlich sehe viele Dinge in unserem heutigen System und unseren Gesellschaften als wesentlich kritisierbarer an als Cryptowährungen.


Alles schön und gut, aber: selbst wenn die im Vergleich zu "normalen" Währungen "besseren" (oder auch "nicht schlechteren") Cryptowährungen Vorteile haben mögen, das widerlegt nicht deine eigene Aussage:


> Natürlich ist ein Hauptgrund für die Anstiege beider Märkte die pure Gier auf noch mehr Reichtum und reine Spekulation.


Das wiederum ist einer der Nägel zum "Sarg unserer Erde" und Ursache für extensiven Resourcen-Verbrauch.
Mal angenommen, Cryptowährungen lösen mit ihren Vorteilen gegenüber den klassischen Währungen diese komplett ab. Dann werden Sie in gleicher (oder von mir aus auch nur ähnlicher) Art und Weise die Probleme der bisherigen Währungen "übernehmen". Und der nachweislich höhere Resourcen-Verbrauch wird sich erst mit dem Zusammenbruch der Resourcen reduzieren, welcher damit auch schneller erreicht wird. Unsere Nachkommen werden sich bedanken.


----------



## okam2 (5. Januar 2018)

Die die Ihr Kryptos als Blase seht, habt ihr euch einmal Gedanken gemacht woher die EUR´s und Dollar kommen die
bsw für einen Hausbau von der Bank an euch kreditiert werden?!? Nur mal so ein Gedankenspiel:
Ihr (wie jeeeeeeeeede Menge andere) leiht euch derzeit Geld für einen Hausbau, da die Zinsen ja günstig sind.
Nur VON WEM bekommt die Bank das Geld, wenn niemand mehr Geld zur Bank bringt, da es ja keine Zinserträge
mehr dafür gibt!? -> von der EZB (im Falle des EUR), welche fleißig weiter Geld druckt.
Der Witz ist, anders als in den 1930er Jahren gibt es keine übermäßige Inflation!?! Wie geht das????????
Es ist doch vorprogrammiert das es einen Crash des FIAT-Marktes gibt, der aktuell künstlich nach hinten geschoben wird.

Und hier kommen Kryptos (im allgemeinen die, die Mengenmäßig begrenzt sind und dezentral "verwaltet" werden: BTC, ETH usw.)
 ins Spiel. Die können nunmal nicht von Banken und Co derart stark beeinflusst werden. 

Randbemerkung: IOTA ist für mich keine wirkliche Alternative zu ETH oder BTC, da es unbegrenzt verfügbar ist!
ETH und BTC verstehe ich eher als Geldanlage, denn Zahlungsmittel.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2018)

Solange eine Kryptowährung nicht durch reale Werte abgesichert ist,
bleibt es nunmal eine Schein-und Zockerwährung 

Den richtigen Reibach haben schon längst andere gemacht,
wer jetzt noch einsteigt, der wird wohl mit Verlusten rechnen müssen


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Januar 2018)

btt

imho : Ablenkungsmanöver von den eigenen Blasen, welche durch ungezügelte, krankhafte Raffgiersucht immer weiter aufgeblasen werden 

Der möchte nur mal kurz Luft holen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solange eine Kryptowährung nicht durch reale Werte abgesichert ist,
> bleibt es nunmal eine Schein-und Zockerwährung
> 
> Den richtigen Reibach haben schon längst andere gemacht,
> wer jetzt noch einsteigt, der wird wohl mit Verlusten rechnen müssen



Das habe ich über die Jahre schon dreimal zu Bitcoin gehört. 
Und jedes mal geglaubt


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2018)

okam2 schrieb:


> Die die Ihr Kryptos als Blase seht, habt ihr euch einmal Gedanken gemacht woher die EUR´s und Dollar kommen die
> bsw für einen Hausbau von der Bank an euch kreditiert werden?!? Nur mal so ein Gedankenspiel:
> Ihr (wie jeeeeeeeeede Menge andere) leiht euch derzeit Geld für einen Hausbau, da die Zinsen ja günstig sind.



Alle kredite die jetzt vergeben wurden, die als fix verzinst angesehen werden, sind nur für die ersten 10 Jahre fix, dann ist der Zins an gewisse Indikatoren gebunden, das kann man dann vertraglich vereinbaren



okam2 schrieb:


> Nur VON WEM bekommt die Bank das Geld, wenn niemand mehr Geld zur Bank bringt, da es ja keine Zinserträge
> mehr dafür gibt!? -> von der EZB (im Falle des EUR), welche fleißig weiter Geld druckt.


Die Bank schöpft Geld selber, das heißt dann Interbanken Geld oder Giralgeld.
Hier ein BSP:

Fiktiver Kredit von 10000 euro:

                  ********** Bank                                        ****************************Kreditnehmer**********
Kredit 10000******         Einlagen 10000*****               Einlagen 10000********                             Kredit 10000

Als Folge der Kreditvergabe haben wir bei beiden Beteiligten eine sogenannte Bilanzverlängerung, das heißt die Anzahl der Forderungen und der Verbindlichkeiten hat für beide Vertragspartner zugenommen.(Nettovermögen ist davon nicht betroffen, da beiden Seiten jeweils um die gleiche Summe gewachsen sind)

Problematisch wird es erst für die Bank, wenn der Kredit ausfallen würde, weil dann die Bank die Schulden abschreiben müsste (dann benötigt sie im schlimmsten Fall frisches Zentralbankgeld)
Das heißt solange der Kredit getilgt werden kann ist alles ok und man braucht keine frisches Zentralbankgeld.



okam2 schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, anders als in den 1930er Jahren gibt es keine übermäßige Inflation!?! Wie geht das????????
> Es ist doch vorprogrammiert das es einen Crash des FIAT-Marktes gibt, der aktuell künstlich nach hinten geschoben wird.


Das ganze Geld auf das du dich beziehst kommt in der Realwirtschaft nicht an, das wandert wo anders hin →  Finanzmarkt, insbesondere die Derivate sind toxisch, da steckt viel mehr negatives Potenzial drinnen als man so denkt 



okam2 schrieb:


> Und hier kommen Kryptos (im allgemeinen die, die Mengenmäßig begrenzt sind und dezentral "verwaltet" werden: BTC, ETH usw.)
> ins Spiel. Die können nunmal nicht von Banken und Co derart stark beeinflusst werden.
> 
> Randbemerkung: IOTA ist für mich keine wirkliche Alternative zu ETH oder BTC, da es unbegrenzt verfügbar ist!
> ETH und BTC verstehe ich eher als Geldanlage, denn Zahlungsmittel.



Warte ab, wie stark alle Kryptowährungen reguliert werden 
Bitcoins sind zu ~ 40% im Besitz von ein paar wenigen (Werden gehortet – Verknappung des Immateriellen Gutes) die Macht die diese haben, auf den Kurs, ist immens (Wetten auf die Kurse geht ja jetzt auch)
Die Quintessenz die man daraus ziehen kann, ohne Regulierung wird jede Kryptowährung zu einem Spekulationsobjekt.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das habe ich über die Jahre schon dreimal zu Bitcoin gehört.
> Und jedes mal geglaubt



Ja und?

Kannst du mir mal erklären, warum es in der letzten Zeit bei
 Bitcoin solche extremen
Kursschwankungen gibt?

Da sind doch wieder nichtsnützige Spekulaten am Werk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Januar 2018)

Natürlich sind da Spekulanten am Werk. Mangels realer Nutzerbarkeit in der Gegenwart basiert der Kurs sämtlicher Kryptowährungen auf Spekulation. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Es gab große Kursschwankungen und Warnungen als der Bitcoin um die 400-600 Euro stand. Dann wieder als er bei einigen Tausend anlangte. Und jetzt sind wir im niedrigen 10.000er-Bereich und das Spielchen wiederholt sich erneut:
Der Verstand sagt "das kann nur schiefgehen". Die breite Masse sagt "kaufen". Und das sagt vermutlich mehr über den Verstand der breiten Masse aus, denn über die Zukunft von Cryptowährungen – damit aber viel über die Vorhersagbarkeit letzterer.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Natürlich sind da Spekulanten am Werk. Mangels realer Nutzerbarkeit in der Gegenwart basiert der Kurs sämtlicher Kryptowährungen auf Spekulation. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Es gab große Kursschwankungen und Warnungen als der Bitcoin um die 400-600 Euro stand. Dann wieder als er bei einigen Tausend anlangte. Und jetzt sind wir im niedrigen 10.000er-Bereich und das Spielchen wiederholt sich erneut:
> Der Verstand sagt "das kann nur schiefgehen". Die breite Masse sagt "kaufen". Und das sagt vermutlich mehr über den Verstand der breiten Masse aus, denn über die Zukunft von Cryptowährungen – damit aber viel über die Vorhersagbarkeit letzterer.



Wer etwas Kleingeld übrig hat, wartet auf den nächsten Crash, und steigt dann bei Immobilien oder Aktien ein


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer etwas Kleingeld übrig hat, wartet auf den nächsten Crash, und steigt dann bei Immobilien oder Aktien ein



Man setzt nie alles auf ein Pferd  - wer 2009 breit gestreut 10k in Aktien angelegt hat, würde jetzt zimlich verdutzt schauen welchen Marktwert nun sein Portfolio hat.
Ist das gerechtfertigt? Ich sag nur eins Aktien können auch von Inflation betroffen sein


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2018)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Man setzt nie alles auf ein Pferd



Das ist mir schon klar, abwarten muss schon können,
und nicht so gierig werden


----------



## muerte92 (18. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, abwarten muss schon können,
> und nicht so gierig werden



Ja vor allem muss man bei Bitcoin, im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Anlagen, auch mit einem Totalverlust rechnen, wenn Handelsverbote und ähnliches ausgesprochen werden.

Dazu investieren in Bitcoin viele Kleinanleger, die nur Dollar Zeichen in den Augen haben auf Grund der vorherigen Entwicklungen. Wenn es wie jetzt größere Einbrüche gibt, dann sind extrem viele dabei, die dann aus Panik wieder alles verkaufen, was dann zu dieser riesen Volatilität führt.

Bitcoin ist einfach nur ein reines Spekulationsobjekt und nichts werthaltiges. Jedoch haben viele Kryptowährungen gewisse Muster auf Grund der Vola. Deshalb kann man die Intrayday super handeln.
Beispiel IOTA: für 1-2 Wochen ist der Kurs immer wieder von 3,20€ auf 3,80€ dann wieder auf 3,20€ und wieder hoch.


----------

